# [SOLVED] New system and novice overclock attempt



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

Field	Value
Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI x64-based PC
Internet Explorer	7.0.6001.18000
Operating System	Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate
OS Service Pack	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DirectX	DirectX 10.0
Computer Name	OFFICE
User Name	Joey
Logon Domain	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Date / Time	2008-06-21 / 14:33

Motherboard	
CPU Type	QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450, 2880 MHz (8 x 360)
Motherboard Name	EVGA NF78 (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
Motherboard Chipset	nVIDIA nForce 780i SLI
System Memory	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DIMM1: Corsair Dominator CM2X1024-8500C5D	1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
DIMM2: Corsair Dominator CM2X1024-8500C5D	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DIMM3: Corsair Dominator CM2X1024-8500C5D	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DIMM4: Corsair Dominator CM2X1024-8500C5D	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
BIOS Type	Award (03/24/08)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)

Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX (512 MB)
3D Accelerator	nVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX
Monitor	Samsung SyncMaster 206BW/MagicSyncMaster CX206BW (Digital) [20" LCD] (HVCP317454)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Creative SB X-Fi XtremeGamer Sound Card
Audio Adapter	Realtek ALC888/S/T @ nVIDIA nForce 780i SLI (MCP55PXE) - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage	
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Storage Controller	Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Storage Controller	NVIDIA nForce RAID Controller
Storage Controller	NVIDIA nForce RAID Device
Storage Controller	NVIDIA nForce RAID Device
Storage Controller	NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Storage Controller	NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Storage Controller	NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Disk Drive	NVIDIA STRIPE 931.52G (931 GB)
Optical Drive	TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203N SCSI CdRom Device (DVD+R9:16x, DVD-R9:12x, DVD+RW:20x/8x, DVD-RW:20x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
SMART Hard Disks Status	Unknown

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Total Size	[ TRIAL VERSION ]

Input	
Keyboard	HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard	Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	HID-compliant mouse
Mouse	HID-compliant mouse
Mouse	HID-compliant mouse
Game Controller	Microsoft PC-joystick driver

Network	
Primary IP Address	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Primary MAC Address	00-04-4B-15-51-B0
Network Adapter	NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
Network Adapter	NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet (192. [ TRIAL VERSION ])

Peripherals	
Printer	Fax
Printer	Lexmark 2400 Series
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
FireWire Controller	Texas Instruments TSB43AB22 1394A-2000 OHCI PHY/Link-Layer Controller (PHY: TI TSB41AB1/2)
USB1 Controller	nVIDIA nForce 780i SLI (MCP55PXE) - OHCI USB 1.1 Controller
USB2 Controller	nVIDIA nForce 780i SLI (MCP55PXE) - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB Device	Lexmark 2400 Series
USB Device	Microsoft LifeCam VX-6000
USB Device	Microsoft LifeCam VX-6000.
USB Device	Nostromo n52 HID SpeedPad 2.0 Mouse Wheel
USB Device	Nostromo n52 HID SpeedPad 2.0
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Printing Support

DMI	
DMI BIOS Vendor	Phoenix Technologies, LTD
DMI BIOS Version	6.00 PG
DMI System Manufacturer	EVGA
DMI System Product	132-CK-NF78
DMI System Version	2
DMI System Serial Number	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI System UUID	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer	EVGA
DMI Motherboard Product	132-CK-NF78
DMI Motherboard Version	2
DMI Motherboard Serial Number	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Manufacturer	EVGA
DMI Chassis Version	132-CK-NF78
DMI Chassis Serial Number	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Asset Tag	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Type	Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets	4 / 0..i These settings are from a completley inexperianced novice I would like to ask for some help and probbably some deserving critisism. I have just finished reading the post for new overclockers, I can see now I still have a long way to go. I am running good with my settings but i accually have know idea what I am doing and if they are dangerously wrong. I apreciate some critisism, advice, and some settings I ight try would be awsome If I go any higher with this processor I will lock up or go in sfae mode to allow bios change. I have never stepped above 2.9 and always maintained good temps I am using water and my PSU is a 1200 coolmax..Thank you Joe


----------



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have that same chip (q9450) and it seems to have FSB holes. It just doesn't work between certain speeds. What are your voltages, that's pretty important. Have a look at this. It's my thread from another forum. specifically, read what GmsCool had to say, as he was very helpful.


----------

